# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: یه گوشیه خوب و ارزان برای AT Command

## ehsan_zhaee

اگه کسی از دوستان یه گوشیه خوب که دستورات AT رو کاملا پشتیبانی میکنه معرفیه کنه ممنون میشم
الان گوشیه 6300 نوکیا رو دارم اما با AT نمیشه اس ام اس رو روی PC دریافت کرد

یه لیست از گوشی های خوب معرفی کنید که به درد همه بخوره

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوست عزیز منم گوشی 6300 دارم و باهاش مشکل داشتم (یه سری گوشی ها مثل 6300 نوکیا کلا دریافت رو ساپورت نمیکنند چه دریافت اس ام اس و چه دریافت دلیوری) آخر سر برای تموم کردن برنامم از گوشی S500 سونی اریکسون استفاده کردم و بعدش هم بردمش رو مودم جی اس ام .
*اگر قصدت یادگیری هست* همون S500 فکر کنم خوبه البته من قیمتش رو نمیدونم چون از کسی امانت گرفتم ولی ارسال و دریافت و دلیوری و این جور چیزا رو کاملا باهاش انجام دادم
ولــــــــی
*اگر قصدت واقعا ساخت یه نرم افزار به منظور ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس هست* خودت رو اذیت نکن و *جای یه گوشی خوب و ارزان یه مودم خوب و ارزان بگیر* اینطوری هم سرعت ارسالت بالاتره و هم درد سرت کمتره

موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------


## ehsan_zhaee

ممنون اگه بخوام مودم بگیرم چه مارکی خوبه البته سرعتش مهمتر از مارکشه

----------


## CYCLOPS

چند ماهی میشه از برنامه اس ام اس ای که نوشتم میگذره احتمالا بازار مودم ها یه تغییراتی داشته
سرعت ارسال اکثر مودم ها 5 ثانیه هست البته شنیدم یه سری مدل های زیمنس سرعت ارسال 3 ثانیه دارند که البته من پیدا نکردم
کلا زیمنس خوبه البته اگر پیدا کنی  :متفکر:

----------


## ehsan_zhaee

سلام
یه حدود قیمت میشه بدین

----------


## reza6384

دوست عزیز به نظر من بهتره SonyEricsson سری K بگیری ، مطمئن باش که با نوکیا به مشکل میخوری برای اینکار.
هزینه هم کمتر از 100 هزار تومن میشه برات.

----------


## Vahid.Shatery

سلام
البته اگه تعریف نباشه از خودم من 9 ساله که در زمینه جی اس ام مودم ( موبایل های صنعتی ) و تولید نرم افزرا های ارسال و دریافت به صورت پیشرفته ( با امکانات مسابقه و نظرسنجی و ... ) دارم کار می کنم .
جی اسم ام مودم زیمنس هم موجود داریم.
ولی من زیسا را پیشنهاد می کنم. با تگنولوژی جدید EDGE کار می کنه GPRS هم داره که سرعت اتصالش رو 460 فیکس می شه .
در مورد سوال اول هم یه راهنمائی بهت می کنم که اگه می خوای اون گوشی امکان دریافت به PC داشته باشه ، در تنظیمات دریافت گوشی حتما باید حالت دریافت را رو سیم کارت تعریف کنی که تعدادی از گوشی ها این امکان را ندارن.
امکان ذخیره پیام ها رو گوشی سه حالت داره : سیم کارت - حافظه گوشی - مموری کارت گوشی
اگه لیست کامل جی اس ام ها را می خوای بهv_sh960@yahoo.com درخواست خودت را بفرست تا تمام اطلاعات را برات میل کنم.
جی اس ام مودم های موجود ( تاتونگ - ویوکام - زیمنس - زیسا و .... )
مرسی
منتظر ایمیلت هستم

----------


## noorsoft

لیست مشخصات کامل جی اسم ام های موجود را براتون اینجا قرار می دم

----------


## noorsoft

این هم بقیه لیست مودمها

----------


## noorsoft

البته یکسری هم ماژول وجود داره که با اونها هم میشه کار کرد اگه لیست و مشخصات فنی اونها را لازم دارین تا اونها را هم آپلود کنم.

----------

